# [vgaswitcheroo] Activation carte ATI

## Ackak

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir un PC portable HP Pavilion dv7-6090f et je me rends compte qu'il y a 2 cartes graphiques (une intel et une ati). J'ai donc suivit le tuto (http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Vga_switcheroo) qui permet de passer d'une carte graphique à l'autre.

La commande cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch me donne

```
0:DIS: :Pwr:0000:01:00.0

1:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0
```

Si je tape echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch, la carte ATI s'éteint correctement car je double le temps d'utilisation de la batterie.

Le soucis se pose lorsque je veux passer justement sur cette carte ATI. Je tape, en ayant X de fermer,  echo DIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch. À ce moment, le PC freeze complètement et je suis obligé de les magic sysrq key pour redémarrer. Dans les logs, voici ce que j'ai lors de cette manipulation :

```
kernel: [   51.431992] fbcon: Remapping primary device, fb0, to tty 1-63

kernel: [   51.432259] i915: switched off

kernel: [   65.405216] SysRq : Emergency Sync
```

J'ai testé la commande echo DDIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch et cela donne le même résultat.

Voici une partie du dmesg :

 *Quote:*   

> [    0.964961] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba
> 
> [    0.965161] Registering sysdev class 'timekeeping'
> 
> [    0.965196] Registering sys device of class 'timekeeping'
> ...

 

J'ai regardé sur pas mal de sites, mais je n'ai rien trouvé pour m'aider à comprendre d'où vient le soucis.

Merci.

----------

## Ackak

Personne n'a une petite idée ou bien une piste pour voir d'où vient le soucis ?

Pour info, j'ai testé avec le noyau 2.6.39 et le problème est le même.

----------

## fb99

Salut,

Pour être franc aucunes idées (de toutes façons je n'ai jamais aimé ATI+linux   :Twisted Evil: , alors que ça aurais pu être cool pour moi ils ont manqué le coche), mais je vais te donner deux pistes:

-fbcon, est-ce qu'en désactivant le framebuffer, tu as les mêmes résultat.

-essaye de poster ton messages sur le forum anglais, si tu sais pas l'anglais (y'a plein d'outil de traduction).

bon courage.

PS: troisième, je sais que linux avec le switch nvidia marche impec. même avec X running, regarde donc dans un des ses Howto, tu y trouveras peut-être d'autres pistes.

qql liens au cas où:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Switchable_Graphics

http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?21979-Hybrid-ATI-ATI-Intel-ATI-solution-small-switcheroo-how-to

----------

## fb99

Et sinon y'a peut-être aussi une piste à regarder avec les paramètres du Bios, test c'est le moyen le plus rapide

----------

## Ackak

Merci pour les réponses.

J'ai regarder à nouveau dans le BIOS et il n'y pas de possibilité pour modifier les paramètres des cartes graphiques.

Je vais re-tenter ce soir en désactivant le framebuffer.

----------

## Ackak

Bon en désactivant le fb, cela ne fonctionne pas, car le fichier /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch n'existe pas dans ce cas...

Je continue encore un peu à chercher avant de poster sur le forum anglais.

Merci pour l'aide.

----------

## noobux

Salut ! j'espere que tu cherches toujours et que tu n'abandonnes pas !  J'ai réussi à mettre en place les swicthable graphiques ati/intel sur mon laptop avec presque toutes les distribs sauf gentoo ! J'ai un début de piste (la solution vient de archlinux) en fait il faut trouver un moyen de blacklister le module radeon (ne jamais charger les deux au boot) voilà un article qui le décrit bien (et ça marche sous archlinux) http://forums.archlinux.fr/topic8485.html  la seule chose qui diffère avec gentoo c'est la manière dont les fichiers de conf sont organisés. Sache aussi que pour vgaswitcheroo il te faut xorg ! Si tu bug au boot edit l'entrée dans grub et met radeon.modeset=0 (ce n'est pas définitif).

Les switchables graphiques sont en progrès ! j'ai réussi à faire marcher bumblebee (optimus for linux) avec ubuntu il y a deux jour avec mon tout nouveau laptop nvidia/intel optimus. Tout n'est pas perdu ! J'espere que tu répondras.

Je vais bientôt retenter sous gentoo (je suis sur que je vais y arriver sans problème cette fois) mais il faut déjà que je l'installe de nouveau ... ( et je vais certainement me taper ce nouveau bug du stage 3 :/ ) donc je n'aurais pas fini de suite  :Very Happy:  (il faut que je trouve le temps), dès que j'aurais installer gentoo/configuré vgaswitcheroo je te dirais comment je m'y suis pris (je sais pas encore exactement), je regarderais ce topic assez souvent donc tu peux répondres ! 

Courage et vive gentoo ! ne baisse pas les bras ce n'est pas bien compliqué faut juste les bonnes infos.

Ah et il semblerait que le dernier kernel (instable) pose quelques problème (si tu es en stable ça serait mieux).

----------

## Ackak

Merci pour tes encouragements !

J'ai posté sur le forum anglais, après sur celui ce phoronix pour enfin terminer directement sur le bugzilla du kernel où l'on m'a répondu qu'il n'y a actuellement pas de solution. Il va falloir que j'attende des modifications sur X.org pour que cela puisse fonctionner...

Voici le lien: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37362

Si tu as d'autres pistes, je suis preneur, mais j'ai peur qu'il va falloir que je patiente.

----------

## noobux

En fait je suis déjà tombé plusieurs fois sur ton bugzilla et tes postes (j'ai vraiment fait beaucoup beaucoup de recherches), normalement ce que je done là devrait fonctionner(même si peu de carte (les nouvelles) bugs ou ne sont pas supportés mais ça ne semble pas être ton cas.

Donc je te donne le plus simple (hésite pas à transformer après) : tu prends un kernel bien foutu : exemple arch ou ubuntu (zcat /proc/config.gz /unfichier) tu montes ta gentoo et tu y mets ce fichier (tu peux chrooté et compiler desuite si tu veux) sinon tu reboot tu mets le .config obtenu dans /usr/src/linux/.config dans /etc/kernels/tonkernelactuelle et /usr/share/genkernel/tonarch/kernel-config (pourquoi je le met partout? car comme ça meme si tu utilises genkernel avec des mauvaises options tu utiliseras toujorus le bon .config.

Ils ont quoi de bien les kernels bunbuntu et arch? Ils mettent tout en Modules dans la section graphique (dont drm) de toute façon tu verras ça avec un make menuconfig. Si tu prends pas genkernel fait attention aux modules autoloaded, bon une fois que tu as ton kernel, tu devrais normalement blacklister radeon (le module) sinon le boot devient instable mais je sais pas comment le faire sous gentoo peut être avec radeon.modeset=0 (je sais pas car ça bloquera peut-e tout) (je l'ai fais sous arch), tu reboot (avec ton grup updated ou menu.lst) et là tu fais ls /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo si il y est c'est bon tu peux switcher, sinon tu dois modprober radeon  : modprobe radeon et là regarde  ls /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo et il devrait y être ! (i915 cad ton driver intel doit etre là aussi mais il se charge directement normalement).

Voilà tout est bon, maintenant le driver intel estc utilisé par défaut donc tu fais cela : 

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics

IGD=integrated graphics (intel)

DIS=discrete (radeon)

Ce qui suit active la radeon pour ta prochaine session !

```

// sans ON ton laptop n'aura probablement plus de gpu actif lors d'un switch

echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

// DIS requiert on pour connecter la carte

echo DIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

// DDIS requiert dis (la connection) pour permettre de switcher à la prochaine session.

echo DDIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
```

Ceci active intel pour la prochiane session !

```
echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

echo IGD > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

echo DIGD > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
```

Pour eteindre la carte non connectée (non utilisé) si le switch le fait pas auto : ( ATTENTION AVANT TOUT SWITCH LES DEUX CARTES DOIVENT ETRES SOUS TENSIONS) 

```
echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
```

Pour voir les cartes allumés :

```
cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
```

PWR signifie en fonction, OFF eteint

IGD=intel DIS=radeon dans ton cas

Moi j'ai fais un script qui me fait automatiquement ça (il active vgaswitcheroo si il est pas activé et me demande radeon ou intel je te l'enverrais si besoin).

Tu peux aussi gérer le powermanagement de ta radeon 

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI

profile est low (faible parfois ça pose pb), high (haut forte perfs), default (defaut :p), auto (low ou high suivant les besoins) réfère toi à la doc plus haut pr plus d'infos

```
echo profile > /sys/class/drm/card1/device/power_profile
```

Pourquoi je met card1 à la place de card0 ? Car card0 est L'IGD (intel) (le wiki prend en compte une carte pas deux !) il est possible que ça chnage sur ton ordi, cherche power_profile dans card0 puis card1 (ça serait plus card1 normalement).

Sinon pas de xorg.conf j'ai oublié de le dire ça te foira tout car  X -configure va rien piger.

Voilà avec ça normalement tu as tout, pour la 3D :

```
glxinfo | grep rendering
```

glxgears pour tes fps

Alors maintenant tu as tout les possibilités opensources possible et de dernière génération, cool mais un problème (du moins chez moi) : la radeon reste médiocre moins bien que intel en tout cas ... De plus les fps de glxgears ne correspondent jamais avec un jeux réel (test avecastromenace et enable FPS tu verras intel c'est 22 FPS et radeon 7-12).   :Crying or Very sad:   maintenant tu peux pleurer car tu n'auras pas mieux pour le moment (ps la carte intel elle gère à mort faut avouer intel a vraiment assuré).

Si tu as des questioins hésite pas et fait toi des scripts pour le switch, le powermanagement etc après c'est tout naturel, pour activer ton switch après la commande dans un gnome-terminal (si t'es sous gnome) tu as juste à fermer la session et la rouvrir (donc utilise gdm plus que starx !).

Voilà ça marche pour tout les dual gpu hormis optimus (et j'ai réussi à mettre l'équivalent d'optimus sur mon autre laptop mais c'est beaucoup plus compliqué et instable). Voilà le dual gpu sous nunux est donc possible et ça fonctionne. Rappelle toi que ça fait que 2 mois je crois (ou quelques mois du moins) que optimus et intel gpu existent et des solutions opensources fleurissent déjà  ! Sinon je te conseil pas trop d'utiliser la radeon : ca chauffe et c'est peu performant.

Actuellement je suis plus sous gentoo (j'ai une arch entièrement fonctionnelle) je peine à remettre gentoo (topic plus haut) car internet disparait désormais lors du passage en chroot (et j'ai un parfois des commandes comme ls ou cd introuvable ...) j'ai néanmoins réussi avant mon reformatage à switcher sans problème sous la gentoo (semaine dernière) donc ça marche !!

ATTENTION : tu dois toujours faire un echo ON par securité avant de passer en mode veille ou de switcher (regarder les deux codes que j'ai donné qui permettent le switch). Moi ce que je vois dans ton premier poste c'est que tu éteins radeon puis que tu switch sur radeon : cela a pour effet d'éteidnre la carte intel et de switcher sur une carte radeon pas activée !!!! Du coup  LES DEUX CARTES SONT ETEINTES et donc l'écran freeze (logique c'est juste une "capture" de l'image en fait tu n'as plus aucun GPU).

voilà ce que tu as dis sur le fofo anglais :

 *Quote:*   

> The result of the command "cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch" is 
> 
> ```
> Code:
> 
> ...

 

echo OFF marche ! mais tu as éteint ta radeon ! ensuite tu tente de la connecter avec les "outputs" alors qu'elle ne fonctionne pas, en toute circonstance tu dois faire :

```
echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

echo DIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

echo DDIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
```

Si les deux cartes sont allumés echo ON ne fera rien.

Note : je n'avais ps répondu desuite car je configurais ma arch, regarde régulièrement le topic après avoir poster une réponse car je te répondrais dans le jour qui suit.

***************************************** EDIT ***************************************************

De retour sous gentoo j'avoue ne pas arriver à obtenir vgaswitcheroo (config manuelle sans genkernel) sans que ça bloque le laptop (en fait ça bug le framebuffer console lors du switch ...) alors j'ai deux recommandations ; tout d'abord il faut avoir xorg d'installé (sinon ça fou le ...) pour ce qui est de la conf un genkernel all avec le kernel de arch ou ubuntu (le config.gz) fera l'affaire à tous les coups ! Bien sur sans xf86-video-intel et xf86-video-ati tu es mal barré (ça te virera fbcon au switch et produira une erreur incompréhensible --------> plus d'affichage du tout)

----------

## Ackak

Merci pour toutes les informations et tes encouragements.

J'ai tenté de démarrer avec un noyau Ubuntu, mais j'ai le droit à un kernel panic, il faut que je regarde ce qu'il manque pour pouvoir tester tout ce que tu as notés. Dès que je trouve le temps, je m'en occupe, car j'aimerai bien avoir l'accélération graphique.

Je te tiens au courant.

----------

## noobux

Ton kernel panic est du au fait que tes FS sont en Modules, ubuntu devant marcher sur toutes les confs c'est les initramfs qui sont utilisés donc utilise genkernel de pref (au lieu de make && make modules_install ) et vérifi que ton entrée grub est de cette forme :

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-r1

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.34-gentoo-r1

```

Pour savoir quoi rentrer edt /boot/grub/grub.conf après avoir au préalable regardé ce qui se trouve dans le /boot (initramfs et kernel)

C'est très important sinon tu auras VFS ... not syncing unknow bloc [x,x]. Je suis sur le coup là je fais des essais sur ma gentoo fraichement installée pour l'ocaz mais je rencontre des bugs bizarres mais je suis sur que je vais réussir à mettre vgaswitcheroo (déjà passe en ~$ARCH ca facilitera des choses) oublie pas VIDEO_CARDS="radeon intel".

Pas grave si tu mets du temps à répondre comme je vais souvent sur le sujet je verrai, pour le moment tu dois déjà tenter ça :

-- emerge xorg-server, VIDEO_CARDS="intel radeon" (puis emerge --depclean)

-- emerge unEnvDeBureau pour les test

-- passer en instable, emerge --sync, emerge world (tu corriges les problèmes qui surviennent avec le nouveau gcc et companie).

-- eselect kernel set LEDERNIERKERNEL

-- copié conf ubuntu >> .config, la mettre aussi dans /usr/share/genkernel/$arch/kernel-config et /etc/kernels (si ce rep est pas vide) comme ça tu es sur d'utiliser bien la bonne conf (enlève aussi clean dans /genkernel.conf et mrproper -----> mrproper="no"

-- met à jour le chargeur (grub.conf) avec initramfs (comme sur la doc ou comme j'ai dis plus haut)

-- blacklist radeon (ecris blacklist radeon dans /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf).

-- reboot

-- tu te log puis tu fais modprobe radeon pour que vgaswitcheroo apparaisse

-- tu tente d'éteindre la radeon (echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch ) , si tu as un genre de dmesg bizarre c'est qu'il y a un problème (que j'ai actuellement mais seulement sous gentoo) mais ça va se régler.

Après plus j'aurais d'infos sur tes diverses tentatives plus j'irais vite (je cherche aussi de mon coté là), comme j'ai une conf semblable à la tienne si je trouve ça sera bon pour toi tout pareil.

----------

## noobux

En fait sans vouloir te décevoir ... tu dois savoir que radeon est moins bien (de mon pt de vue) que intel (actuellement), sous intel tu as déjà certainement l'accélération ( glxinfo | grep rendering, si oui c'est bon), le driver intel est extremement performant (il me permet de tourner des jeux 3d sous arch comme tremulous tuxracer ou astromenace) et il st très equilibré pour un desktop (effets etc ...).

Néanmoins activer radeon est vital (du moins pour moi), car cela donne la possibilité de gérer le powermanagement et même d'éteindre la carte (+ 2 h batterie -15 degrés chez moi), sans ça je suis à 65 degrés sans rien faire en console et  85 degrés avg en compile ( maximum autorisé par le bios est 90), quand je gère ma radeon (si je l'éteins ) je gagne de la batterie et suis à 55-59 degrés sans rien faire (voir 51 degrés rarement) et 65-68 degrés en compilation.

De plus tu peux régulièrement tester la carte radeon (en switchant) pour voir si des amélioration ont été faites (après une maj), pour l'instant malhereusement radeon n'est pas génial je le trouve mal optimisé et trop instable  :Sad: .

Et puis au moins tu te prendras plus la tête, tu auras tout les derniers moyens opensources existant pour tes gpu et basta impossible de faire mieux   :Very Happy: .

Note : si tu n'as pas de kernel de secours tu chroot juste depuis le liveCD et tu fais les modif qu'il faut, réinstalle pas. (on ne sait jamais  :Very Happy: ).

----------

## noobux

Je pense après une journée entière (et nuit) à chercher là dessus, que ça vient de la manière dont gentoo monte le debugfs : en effet les mtab de gentoo et arch sont RADICALEMENT DIFFERENT avec pourtant un fstab semblable (seul les numéros des partoches changes).

Au démarrage (vérifie si tu l'as toi aussi), après OPENRC j'obtiens une erreur : 

```
mounting local filesystem

according to mtab debug is already mounted on  /sys/kernel/debug or device is busy

some local filesystem failed to mount
```

Au final ça doit venir des droits que gentoo donne à debugfs qui sont différents de sous archlinux.

Je voulais te montrer le "dmesg'" que j'obtiens après un echo OFF avec putty mais la manip (echo OFF > switch) met tout simplement fin à la connection ssh ...

----------

## noobux

Hey ! J'espere que tu suis le topic car j'ai réussi (je suis sur la radeon là), j'ai réussi au final à activer la carte grâce aux commandes suivantes  (par contre echo OFF ne fonctionne pas) :

```
echo DIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

echo DDIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
```

(je ne fais pas on car un cat switch me dit que les deux sont PWR).

Après le switch j'ai :

```

OFF IGD

PWR DIS

```

DIS (radeon) est bien utilisé (vérifié par xorg.0.log)

Seulement le problème c'est que :

```
echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

echo IGD > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

echo DIGD > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
```

Bug tout (dmesg + freeze), la commande qui bug c'est echo OFF > /sys/kernel/vgaswitcheroo/switch (quand vgaswitcheroo switch il tente d'éteindre la radeon). Je cherche d'ou ça peut venir.

----------

## noobux

Quand tu reprendras ta gentoo, saches que je vais (je pense) réussir aujourdh'ui, ma méthode est plus simple : se servir d'ACPI_CALL pour éteindre la carte qui "bug" et utiliser vgaswitcheroo sinon, comme il existe beaucoup de combinaison et un ordre très précis à faire (sinon le bg réapparaitra) je vais faire un script, je l'enverrais quand je l'aurais fini.

----------

## Ackak

Je n'ai pas eu encore beaucoup le temps de me pencher dessus, mais j'ai réussit à compiler le kernel 2.39 (venant du kernel.org) avec un fichier de config d'Ubuntu. Le soucis était que le pilote SCSI était en module (cela ne venait pas du système de fichier comme je le pensais au début).

Bon après le vgaswitcheroo n'est pas activée et Xorg ne veut pas se lancer  :Smile: 

J'essai de m'y remettre ce week-end.

Merci pour l'aide.

----------

## noobux

Salut, j'ai aussi fait une pause ^^, j'en suis toujours au même stade : j'utilise par d"faut (avant de switcher) la carte intel, je peux ensuite switcher à radeon mais plus revenir en arrière (car je ne peux dans aucune conditions éteindre la radeon pour des raisons étranges), en revanche quand j'utilise radeon (après un switch) le gpu intel est désactive (PWR off) sans problème.

J'ai fais un emerge acpi_call (git) en rajoutant le keyword "**" (j'ai trouvé ça un peu bizarre comme nom) sauf que après l'emerge (sans erreur) je n'ai pas de test_off.sh (pas de /usr/share/acpi_call) juste un /proc/acpi/call (si je modprobe acpi_call) donc impossible de déterminer la valeur à envoyer par echo '$valeur' > acpi/call, je sais pas d'ou ça vient : ebuild (ou git) pas complet? J'ai deux soluce : je vais boot sur une ubuntu et récupérer le résultat de test_off.sh puis le tester sous gentoo ou sinon installer un acpi_call complet à la main (tar.gz). Si acpi_call échoue pour éteindre la DIS je ne sais pas quoi faire pour shutdown la carte radeon :/.

Je tenterais ça demain ou après-demain.

Petit conseil, tente une arch si ça échou, c'est sympa et j'ai tout eu (switch complet, pwrmanagement des cartes etc ...) en 45 minutes chrono, le boot dure 9 secondes (un genkernel sous gentoo avec initramfs c'est 20 seconde et c'est pas coton d'en faire un sans initramfs avec X.org etc ...), tu comprendras aussi à quoi à servie l'invention du binaire :   pacman -S kde (10 minutes), 5 minutes de test, pacman -Rsn kde (2 minutes), pacman -S gnome (6 min) et c'est fini (non je suis pas un troll antikde ... Au fait, joubliais, sous arch c'est gnome3 que tu auras par défaut et ça déboite  !!!).

----------

## noobux

Dude ! iT WORKS !!! et sans acpi_call (c'était foireux).

Je te fait un petit recap : enjoy  :Smile: 

1 ------------- Faire un kernel genkernel (je l'ai fait avec le kernel gentoo sources ----> emerge gentoo-sources ) avec le .config de archlinux (flemme de autoload tout à la main mais je le ferais plus tard).

2 ------------- VIDEO_CARDS="radeon intel" puis emerge xorg-server && emerge twm xterm ( + un emerge --update --newuse --deep @world ça coute rien  :Very Happy: )

3 ------------- Editer /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf et mettre blacklist radeon (pour eviter les conflits lors du boot).

4 ------------- Reboot et regarder si le fichier /sys/kernel/debug//vgaswitcheroo/switch existe (ou le repertoire contenant), si il n'existe pas, faire un modprobe radeon et là ls cd /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo devrait marcher et un ls montrer le fichier switch.

5 ------------- A ce stade switcher sous radeon est possible :// sans ON ton laptop n'aura probablement plus de gpu actif lors d'un switch 

```
echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch 

// DIS requiert on pour connecter la carte 

echo DIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch 

// DDIS requiert dis (la connection) pour permettre de switcher à la prochaine session. 

echo DDIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

```

Sauf que après tu ne peux repasser sous intel, la solution : EMERGE RADEON-UCODE !!!!!!!!!! (JAVAIS OUBLIE !!!)

6 ------------- emerge radeon-ucode

7 ------------- reboot, regarde si le fichier siwtch existe, si non modprobe radeon puis fait 

```
echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch 

// DIS requiert on pour connecter la carte 

echo DIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch 

// DDIS requiert dis (la connection) pour permettre de switcher à la prochaine session. 

echo DDIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch

```

a ce stade un cat switch te donne :

```

OFF IGD

PWR DIS
```

puis startx et là avec nano -w Xorg.0.log tu verras que radeon est utilisé !!!! après tu fais (sans eteindre la session forcement) : 

```
echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch 

echo IGD > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch 

echo DIGD > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
```

ensuite tu quittes xterm (ou autre) et tu refais startx : tu regardes Xorg.0.log et là .. intel est utilisé de nouveau !!!!!!!!!!!!!! à ce stade un cat switch te donne :

```

PWR IGD

OFF DIS
```

Quand tu as ça dans ton switch :

```

PWR IGD

PWR DIS
```

tu peux éteindre la carte non-utilisé sans problème avec la commande :

```
echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
```

Voilà tu sais tout, si tu veux je peux te balancer mes scripts de configuration intéractifs O/n (ils marcheront sur tout laptop/PC avec radeon/intel) ça fait gagner un temps fou. Si tu veux je peux aussi t'en dire plus sur le power management de la radeon (high default et low), j'ai aussi des scripts pour ça.

N'oublie pas de mettre en résolu !   :Mr. Green:  Enfin après 2 mois d'acharnement sur le problème  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ackak

J'ai regarder aussi de mon côté, mais j'ai vraiment l'impression que ma carte ne peut pas encore fonctionner sous linux.

J'ai regarder cette page : http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature

Voilà ce qui est indiqué dans cette page :

 *Quote:*   

> There are two versions of hybrd graphics: MUXed and MUX-less. MUXed have a display MUX to switch the displays between the discrete and integrated cards. MUXed systems can be switched using vgaswitcheroo. MUX-less do not have a display MUX and the displays are only connected to the integrated card. On MUX-less systems, the discrete card is solely for rendering, not display. At the moment the X server does not support rendering and display from different cards so the discrete card can not be used with MUX-less systems at the moment. 

 

Je pense que j'ai le mauvais type de carte. Donc tout mon paramétrage est ok, mais ma carte ne peut pas encore fonctionner...

Merci en tout cas pour ton aide.

----------

## noobux

Soit, je pense tout de même que tu aurais pu y arriver mais c'ets peut-être vrai, si tu as fait ce que j'ai mis plus haut et que ça n'est pas passé c'est que ça ne marche pas, juste une chose : fait le sous ubuntu et tu seras fixé.

Si ça ne marche pas d'emblé sous ubuntu (up-to-date) alors oui c'est impossible, tu installes ubuntu, tu mets à jour, reboot puis tu modprobe radeon si pas de switch et là tu fais :

```
echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch 

// DIS requiert on pour connecter la carte 

echo DIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch 

// DDIS requiert dis (la connection) pour permettre de switcher à la prochaine session. 

echo DDIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
```

Après quoi tu ferme la session (avec gdm) et tu te relog et là ça devrait utiliser radeon. Si ça rate c'est ok ça n'est pas possible  :Sad: , désolé pour toi mais le kernel version 3.0 arrive et ça sera mieux.

----------

